#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Тибетский Календарь 2009-2010

## Djampel Tharchin

Издательством Дже Цонкапа издан Тибетский Календарь 2009-2010 год земли-быка 2136. 
В Москве он уже есть в наличии в Центре Ламы Цонкапы

----------


## Dondhup

Есть ли в интернете?

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Есть ли в интернете?


- Нет, этого пока видимо нет.

Но в интернете есть такой календарь

----------

Denli (25.02.2009), Dondhup (23.02.2009), Keiko (28.02.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.02.2009), Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## babochka

А еще есть Ригпа на гугле, можно настроить напоминание в почту. Вот прямая ссылка

----------

Dondhup (23.02.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

У нас в магазине тоже появились календари (с репродукциями танок Н. Дудко):
Настольный перекидной
и в виде плакатов:
Намсарай
Авалокитешвара
Буржи Лхамо
Буржи Лхамо (побольше)
Лама Цонкапа
Белый Манджушри

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.03.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Намсараи уже закончились. Видимо, в связи с кризисом.  :Smilie:

----------

